# Roosters



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

I am buying some Wyandots from a man who has six hens and one rooster I mainly want the hens for laying should I even bother getting a rooster


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You don't need a rooster unless you want fertile eggs for hatching... or like having one to keep the girls happy. They'll lay eggs either way, which is nice since not everyone appreciates the noise roosters make.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

The rooster give fertile eggs, happy girls, protection from predetors, keep society in check, and they are pretty to look at. Few problems with roosters are that they can get agressive to u or others and/or can be mean to your girls. I had a silver laced wyndotte roo before. He was a gentleman. Took care of his girls, treated them right, and had no problems with humans. Also he was sooooo pretty to look at


----------



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

What is the difference between the regular eggs and fertile eggs when it comes to eating


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

redneckcgil29 said:


> What is the difference between the regular eggs and fertile eggs when it comes to eating


There is no difference except when you break the egg open you will see a blood spot were the egg has been fertilized some people don't like the idea of eating them like that but my clients don't seem to mind I have a hard time keeping my supply up lol.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> There is no difference except when you break the egg open you will see a blood spot were the egg has been fertilized some people don't like the idea of eating them like that but my clients don't seem to mind I have a hard time keeping my supply up lol.


Normally the only thing you see is a "bullseye" on normal freshly collected eggs. If you wait two days prior to collection you'll see blood spot, or your hens may just throw blood spots but in my flock that is not the norm. On occasion, yes.

An untrained eye cannot see the difference, so don't be nervous to sell those eggs. You probably won't even be able to tell the difference if you crack em open and don't look close enough!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

My friend has a flock of layers and a bantam rooster. He is a bad natured, aggressive P.I.T.A. However, he just earned my respect... my friend's son dropped by to see her, brought his Great Dane and turned the dog loose in the back yard. Commotion ensued, the dog had a mouthful of rooster feathers, all of the girls were safely in the coop and the rooster had found a hiding place elsewhere in the yard. That means he played decoy (probably attacked the dog, knowing him) until his girls were safe. Good job, little roo!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yah I had a rooster put his life on the line for his girls last year we had 2 bald eagles come right down into the coop the roo intervened and they killed him and all my girls survived he was a buff Orpington I cried cause he was such a good boy right to the end that was his job and he did it well. Now my hens a roo r totally in closed so it doesn't happen again.


----------

